
Deutsche Bank Lost $1.6B on a Bond Bet - robertgk
https://www.wsj.com/articles/deutsche-bank-lost-1-6-billion-on-a-bond-bet-11550691086
======
bryanwbh
This can be read via [https://outline.com/fkfrhv](https://outline.com/fkfrhv)

